# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  sheeting over asbestos

## ScroozAdmin

I just bought a reno with around 30-40 sqm of painted hardiflex board in it, the property is 1975 so am assuming its probably asbestos based. Some will need to be removed for alterations but a good portion could stay in situ, I was considering overboarding it with plasterboard or maybe even tiling some sections to give it a better finish and obviously seal it in. 
Anybody any experience of this, over 10m will be pretty pricey to get rid of I would think and needs a licensed contractor so just looking at alternatives.

----------


## dazzler

Thats what I would do plus you retain its wonderful fire safety properties.  There are no safety issues with it covered.  Just remember that if you are drilling through it to follow safety guidelines. 
Oh, and be careful driving to the hardware store.

----------


## Bedford

I also would plaster over it, but you may need to rebate any arcs around doors or windows because of the extra thickness. 
I think you can also get a thinner plaster sheet which might make it easier. Rod Dyson will know. 
If it's a bathroom, you may need to move any tap breeches out a little, but power points will be ok with longer scrooze  :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------


## johnstonfencing

Not trying to highjack scruffydoo's thread but have the same situation in an old laundry area and hopefully this question may help in his/her situation. Has anyone done what scruffydoo is suggesting by gluing plasterboard straight onto the asbestos wall lining without using screws/nails? Does it hold ok? 
Cheers

----------


## cherub65

Personally think its a bit of a cop out, the stuff has to go.
Nothing worse than fixing up someones  short cuts later.

----------


## dazzler

> Personally think its a bit of a cop out, the stuff has to go.
> Nothing worse than fixing up someones  short cuts later.

  Why does it need to go?  Its only a problem if you are cutting it, breaking it or licking it.  Sealed happily behind gyprock it will happily live and let live  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

Sealing as described it is fine - but just remember the laws in all jurisdictions oblige you to tell any intended purchaser about its presence and landlords to advise tenants too. Usual care drilling etc. Removal needs a licensed contractor too as you said (with some exceptions for small amounts DIY - see stickies.  :Arrow Up:

----------


## ScroozAdmin

just for info in case anyone else is pondering there asbestos issues, turns out my local council openly recommends sealing and/or covering it over with a safer product so that's what i'll be doing where I can. The only problem that has arisen so far is some of the trade guys (plumber particularly) want it removing before doing any work. 
I can see there point I suppose so am tyveked up as we speak  :Smilie:

----------


## diy

Covering it will work fine.  
As said you will need to space out any door trims, window trims, taps etc with strips of timber. These can be purchased from Bunnings etc.

----------

